# Links aus select-Box in neuem Tab öffnen?



## moemaster (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe ein kleines Problem und zwar habe ich eine select-Box, dessen Inhalt auf verschiedene Seiten verweist:

```
<select onChange="location.href=this.value">
<option value="www.google.de">Google</option>
<option value="www.web.de">Web.de</option>
<option value="www.planet-splintercell.de">Splinter Cell</option>
</select>
```

Nun öffnen sich die Links aber leider im selben Tab wie die Hauptseite - das soll sich ändern 
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Quaese (28. Juli 2009)

Hi,

versuch mal die *open*-Methode des *window*-Objekts.

```
<select onChange="window.open(this.value);">
	<option value="http://www.google.de">Google</option>
	<option value="http://www.web.de">Web.de</option>
	<option value="http://www.planet-splintercell.de">Splinter Cell</option>
</select>
```
 
Ciao
Quaese


----------

